
The Accidental Bestseller (2014) - omnibrain
https://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/childrens/childrens-book-news/article/64933-the-accidental-bestseller.html
======
jsperson
I always think about A Confederacy of Dunces. It's a great book that had a
hard and somewhat tragic road to getting published. Then it won a Pulitzer
Prize.

~~~
leggomylibro
That book is something else. Jones, Ms. Trixie, Gomez, Dorian... something
about its cast of characters just perfectly captures the sheer absurdity of
trying to make it through a day.

And part of me wonders if Toole might not have written Ignatius out a
hyperbole of the worst parts of how he saw himself. I mean, it sounds like the
guy was probably depressed and disillusioned with the structure of the world
he lived in.

------
m3kw9
“Rinker sold Goodnight, Goodnight, Construction Site to Chronicle for a $4,000
advance. The title has been on the New York Times list for three years, with
more than 850,000 copies in print and rights sold into 23 territories.”

Seems like a lot of the writers got hosed

~~~
hyperpallium
Just to elaborate on other comments: an "advance" is short for an "advance on
royalties".

So if the total royalties are less than the advance (pretty common BTW), they
are said to have not "eaten out the advance" \- and you don't get any more. If
the royalties are greater, then you get them minus the advance (i.e. the
royalties you already got).

source: am writer

